# Updated piccies of Nacho



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

Thought I'd share some up to date piccies of lil Nacho at 15 weeks old!

Most were taken in my office... Obviously I am not working hard enough! Such a distraction!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh how cute! Nacho is like an adorable little teddybear!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahhhhh lovely photo's!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Nacho is gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep hes a teddy bear xxx

wonderful pics.. thank you for sharing them with us


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SUCH GREAT PICS!!! what an adorable little one!!!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ooooh, just scrummy - he's adorable and don't know how you manage to get any work done  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

He's gorgeous and such a lovely colour. Just a bit envious! - you're there in your office with Nacho, and I'm here looking at an empty crate - all up and ready to go on Monday when Reuben comes home. I even find myself imagining him in there with his toys etc. How sad is that?!?! - Of course I had to put the crate up to find the best place for it - no point taking it down again!!!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

NACHO - I LOVE NACHO !

He is just too cute and I am too broody x
Lovely pictures - thank you for sharing


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ann said:


> He's gorgeous and such a lovely colour. Just a bit envious! - you're there in your office with Nacho, and I'm here looking at an empty crate - all up and ready to go on Monday when Reuben comes home. I even find myself imagining him in there with his toys etc. How sad is that?!?! - Of course I had to put the crate up to find the best place for it - no point taking it down again!!!


Hah. I did exactly that. I even positioned his toys up in a line and got out his feeding and water bowl (even put water in it) a few days before we collected him - I did empty this and give him fresh water the day he did arrive mind you!

The journey home was one of the funniest experiences of my life. I live a good hour away from the breeder in which we got Nacho from and was really worried about how he would be in the car. When we collected Nacho, my partner Tom had him on his lap all the way home on a little blanket. He didn't whine or cry just sat looking out of the window until we were about 5 minutes away from the house. He then started making a funny noise and my boyfriend picked him up so that they were nose to nose to see if he was ok, simultanously Nacho projectile vomited in his face! Probably the funniest thing in the world. Tom obviously very unamused but Nacho's little face was a picture of pure innocence that we both cracked up with fits of laughter. 

Moral of the story: Do not let you or your partner/children feed your new puppy too many rewarding treats whilst in the car if being well behaved! Took days to clear up that car!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho is gorgeous, what mix is he?? Which breeder did he come from??


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Colin! He is a mix between an orange roan English Cocker and a red minature poodle. The breeder owned both the bitch (cocker) and the poodle, so it was lovely to see both parents with such fantastic and loving temperments.


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

I suddenly heard myself laughing out loud there! A very good tip! Our journey will be about an hour and a half on Monday.. . . . . . .memo to self . . . . . .take plenty of kitchen roll and puppy pads.. . . . . . can't wait.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ann said:


> I suddenly heard myself laughing out loud there! A very good tip! Our journey will be about an hour and a half on Monday.. . . . . . .memo to self . . . . . .take plenty of kitchen roll and puppy pads.. . . . . . can't wait.


Haha. Good luck! So excited for you!! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Nacho is gorgeous!! And the projectile vomiting story, I shouldn't laugh but i did!!!! x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ann said:


> He's gorgeous and such a lovely colour. Just a bit envious! - you're there in your office with Nacho, and I'm here looking at an empty crate - all up and ready to go on Monday when Reuben comes home. I even find myself imagining him in there with his toys etc. How sad is that?!?! - Of course I had to put the crate up to find the best place for it - no point taking it down again!!!


ME TOO!!!!
3 more sleeps!!!
Pip X


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

PipE said:


> ME TOO!!!!
> 3 more sleeps!!!
> Pip X


Just realised, you're picking your pup up on Saturday morning (I'm relatively new to this forum business). - I'm envious of you too now. I've still got *5* sleeps. Strange . . . . time usually rushes by, but at the moment it is going sooooo slowly. Have you posted a photo of your new puppy, Pip? Does he/she have a name? How old is he/she? Please forgive the 'Spanish Inquisition', . . . it's like being a new mum - baby (cockapoo in this case) obsessed!

Ann x


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Just seen your avatar.:embarrassed: I presume young pup is your baby and is Kipper - unless you are getting a second! Told you I was newish to this. :smile2:


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Nacho is gorgeous  Hubby & I have just had a good laugh at the PV story


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Nacho is GORGEOUS!!!!! I want himx

Oh and just read your driving home story! What a picture,very funny


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So many gorgeous apricot/red puppies around at the moment - Nacho, Biscuit Oakley, Isla, Kipper. Good that I can get my 'apricot puppy' fix looking at all your lovely babies while waiting to bring Remy home. I've got to wait another 4 weeks...........


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ann said:


> Just seen your avatar.:embarrassed: I presume young pup is your baby and is Kipper - unless you are getting a second! Told you I was newish to this. :smile2:


Hi Ann,
I did put some pics on here when she (Kipper!) was about 4 1/2 weeks old. I think the thread title I used was 'Our Proper Introduction'.
She'll be 7 1/2 weeks old on Saturday when we pick her up. I'm so excited but also a bit apprehensive after reading all the 'new parents' posts! Excuse the pun but I don't think it's going to be a walk in the park!!!
If I can I'll put some more pictures on on Saturday evening.
Can't wait to see pictures of Reuben too!
2 sleeps to go!!!
Pip X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Nacho is adorable. Good luck with Kipper and Reuben ... not long now, count down time x


----------

